# "Government crisis response centre outdated, inefficient and understaffed"



## MarkOttawa (11 Dec 2016)

Oh dear--Conservatives wouldn't spend money on core federal responsility, will Liberals?  Note main software UNCLAS only (further links at original):



> Government crisis response centre outdated, inefficient and understaffed, audit warns
> Facilities housing federal nerve centre deemed to be 'inadequate' and unable to handle multiple events at once
> 
> The federal government's crisis response centre is outdated, understaffed and "inadequate" for co-ordinating emergency situations such as national security threats or natural disasters, a new audit warns.
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Blair Gilmore (27 May 2017)

I think this lack of preparedness trickles down right to the municipal level as well. The recent flooding in Ontario and Quebec demonstrated again that although well meaning, public officials are not adequately prepared to get ahead of an incident. They have neither the training or experience to know when the situation is getting out of their control and help in the form of the military needs to be called in. Typically, the complaint is why wasn't the military here sooner. Then the commanders are scrabbling with PR damage control as their 'magic wands' don't immediately save a person's house or property. 

Our CAF personnel will be conducting many more OP LENTUS activities in the future and I think it is time to re-think Canadian Public Safety. More of my thoughts on the subject can be accessed at the following link:

http://www.happydiver.space/?p=398


----------

